# sentra door pins



## sentraspeed (Mar 26, 2003)

if anyone has ever thought about doing the door pis on there car most people have found out that they are a dealer only item and can run from 35-50 buck each at 2 each side...i have found a solution...i went to autozone and bought door pins for a ford cant remember the model but it was almost the only one...i un bolted the door..laid it aside...then with a die grinder i cut the middle of the door pin it self out because it has mushroom heads on each side that why you cant by door pins...the new ford door pins are just alittle too big so i took my drill and drilled them out to the proper size..try drilling a whole in wood first then putting the pin and bushing in to the holes to see if they are the right size...i cant remeber the size...but make sure you drill straight because if you dont you will be sorry...but after that i cut down the new pins to about 1/8 of an inch below theend of the hinge to get the bolts back in to bolt up the door...and then reversal order...but i went a step further and straighted my door because that is why the pins went bad...and voalla...new pins an no more slamming door...just for those that are interested


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Do you have a part number or was it in the help section maybe?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

this was recently brought up in another thread... I listed the part number for the aftermarket nissan door pin. worked like a charm.

door pin thread 

-dave


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Dave f, did you do this as a fix for the sagging door instead of replacing the entire hinge ?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

id say thats a yes gump. i good way to know if u need new pins and bushings is to look at your door latches. if the rubber boot is starting to wear then its time to replace the pins and bushingsq


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

dave_f said:


> *this was recently brought up in another thread... I listed the part number for the aftermarket nissan door pin. worked like a charm.
> 
> door pin thread
> 
> -dave *


The counter ppl at Autozone and Parts America say they have no listing. But now that I re-read your original post I see I need to just grab that part number from the help section.


----------

